# Photoshop corner of the week



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Right, I am a web designer, and I am currently bored with my job. I am opening up the floor to Photoshopping stuff for you guys. Do you want new wheels, a new colour, some new mirrors, want to know what that new spoiler will look like? post the assets here and ill post the edit back.

Should keep me ticking over while I work out how to get fired and finally start my own agency.


----------



## Matt225FFA (May 7, 2013)

I was thinking of fitting tank tracks to my coupe... I'd love to see what they look like first though...










:lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the job boredom thing mate but as others say you don't go far working for others. So good luck in the new venture!

Also I wouldn't mind a photoshop :roll: can you simply roll the rear wheels slightly further back please. It's only 2wd but i'm seriously contemplating getting some ECS centering plates.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll be honest, I think you will have arch clearance issues.


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO!!! I didnt think you'd actually do that one. I salute you sir [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

mstew said:


> Sorry to hear about the job boredom thing mate but as others say you don't go far working for others. So good luck in the new venture!
> 
> Also I wouldn't mind a photoshop :roll: can you simply roll the rear wheels slightly further back please. It's only 2wd but i'm seriously contemplating getting some ECS centering plates.


There you go, I assume the wheel position is the result of lowering?


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

lukeromeril said:


> I'll be honest, I think you will have arch clearance issues.


LMAO too, if that is the quality of your work you'll have no problem with starting an agency - brilliant. :lol:


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

keithtd said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be honest, I think you will have arch clearance issues.
> ...


Thank you, very kind. All i need to do is start a service where I photoshop things on request. Film posters is a popular one.


----------



## Matt225FFA (May 7, 2013)

Excellent work mate. I think it looks good so I'll probably make the conversion! Not quite euro style.
Thanks a lot that tickled me.


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Hi i wonder if you can help i am wanting the top strip above windows that runs down the side of the roof and down to the boot all way to bonnet in black, sorry about description i dont no what u call it lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> I'll be honest, I think you will have arch clearance issues.


Needs lowering


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

You've opened up a whole can of worms here mate! But since you offered. Can I please see what the TTS/RS4 alloys look like on mine, in both silver and anthracite
Also, BBS LM in silver, and also anthracite.

If you could do this, would be much appreciated. I just cannot decide on what I want come pay day.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work, not sure the TT Tank will catch on tho 

Any chance you can put both of these wheels on to a black 225, cant find a pic of mine side on!?

cheers


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Gaz1410 said:


> Hi i wonder if you can help i am wanting the top strip above windows that runs down the side of the roof and down to the boot all way to bonnet in black, sorry about description i dont no what u call it lol
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Is this what you mean?


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Thats exactly what i meant, i am glad u do this and i did not go and get it done (which i was going to this weekend) as it looks bloody awful, spot on mate thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Gaz1410 said:


> Thats exactly what i meant, i am glad u do this and i did not go and get it done (which i was going to this weekend) as it looks bloody awful, spot on mate thanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it looks a little heavy... breaks up the smooth red. Subtle black would be cool, but this is too much


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Think am just gana leave it plain red, but i was seriously thinking in goin to have this done at weekend, glad you came along as i would of been £250 out of pocket by sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Gaz1410 said:


> Think am just gana leave it plain red, but i was seriously thinking in goin to have this done at weekend, glad you came along as i would of been £250 out of pocket by sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


No worries, lets just split the savings


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Peeunit said:


> You've opened up a whole can of worms here mate! But since you offered. Can I please see what the TTS/RS4 alloys look like on mine, in both silver and anthracite
> Also, BBS LM in silver, and also anthracite.
> 
> If you could do this, would be much appreciated. I just cannot decide on what I want come pay day.


I have some of these on order, seem to be hard to get at a good price, will look cracking!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

oz_p said:


> Nice work, not sure the TT Tank will catch on tho
> 
> Any chance you can put both of these wheels on to a black 225, cant find a pic of mine side on!?
> 
> ...


I did one of my car, black but a roadster. Ill do a coupe when i get a second


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Oh Thank you mate, definately not a fan of them of them on the green. Thats a big help though, appreciate you doing that.
Seems you're helping people not to make bad decisions!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

oz_p said:


> View attachment 1


Both look good IMO carly_warly on Instagram has similar ones to the first set




Also cheers for that. Yeah when lowered the rear axle swings forward the lower you go and look awful. Looks like ill be buying those plates then 

Thanks mate


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. Could you photoshop my roof black, not like a QS just between the roof rails?

Cheers in advance.

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Could you do my car QS style please? Tempted to get it wrapped.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Could you do my car QS style please? Tempted to get it wrapped.


Would be interested to see this also.

Paul


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

alij100 said:


> Hi. Could you photoshop my roof black, not like a QS just between the roof rails?
> 
> Cheers in advance.
> 
> Paul


there you go


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

This is soooo my favourite thread at the moment !!

Keep up the good work [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

lukeromeril said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Could you photoshop my roof black, not like a QS just between the roof rails?
> ...


Thank you for doing that. Me no likey though will stick with blue roof.

Paul


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Could you do my car QS style please? Tempted to get it wrapped.


And one QS roof. Did you want the wheels?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

No it's fine like with thoses wheels thanks. Is there any way you could give the roof a wee bit more of a shinyer black?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

The car looks like a vert with the black roof, probably due to the roof spoiler making the rear window smaller


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Could you do my car QS style please? Tempted to get it wrapped.
> ...


It's not perfect, but I'm shattered


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for doing this. I'd like to see how a chrome or alloy windscreen frame would look on a green roadster. Like the Chrysler crossfire. I don't have a good enough pic of my own car handy atm.

Cheers.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the offer, very keen to see what the front and rear lips would look like painted body white colour please , cheers,


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the offer, very keen to see what the front and rear lips would look like painted body white colour please , cheers,
> 
> ...


Today, work is manic, so these are fairly rushed. Looks god in white, get it done


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

CRU57Y said:


> Great thread. Thanks for doing this. I'd like to see how a chrome or alloy windscreen frame would look on a green roadster. Like the Chrysler crossfire. I don't have a good enough pic of my own car handy atm.
> 
> Cheers.


Ill have a crack at this in a bit, didnt expect to have to simulate chrome, but then i did do the tank tracks...


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

You do nice work mate


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

oz_p said:


> You do nice work mate


Thanks very much. Its the best way to enjoy modding cars when your wallet is thin


----------



## emiel10 (Apr 26, 2012)

I would like some special effects for these pictures, I like the pictures but the are not very special, don't know exacly what I am looking for but some more contrast or something like that:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be honest, I think you will have arch clearance issues.
> ...


And Spacers!!!!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

emiel10 said:


> I would like some special effects for these pictures, I like the pictures but the are not very special, don't know exacly what I am looking for but some more contrast or something like that:


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> CRU57Y said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread. Thanks for doing this. I'd like to see how a chrome or alloy windscreen frame would look on a green roadster. Like the Chrysler crossfire. I don't have a good enough pic of my own car handy atm.
> ...


One TT roadster, with chrome.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

"Audi Announces Limited Edition Mk1 Roadster with Rear Seats.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> "Audi Announces Limited Edition Mk1 Roadster with Rear Seats.


Although no roads are wide enough to open the door.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and if JJ Abrams did re-TTouching


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...and if JJ Abrams did re-TTouching


love this


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

lukeromeril said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Nice, but exhaust gas will stain it won't it ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Dogs n Rabbits said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


That's why weekends were made for detailing


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > BaueruTc said:
> ...


Thanks for helping me out with the pics!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

oz_p said:


> View attachment 1


No need for photoshop, those will look excellent ;-)
My favourite wheels. Although I prefer the lorinsers, less spokes and without those bolts on the rim.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

mullum said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


These are pretty awesome!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > oz_p said:
> ...


Just working on a big project for the US at the mo, so there may be a delay on more requests for a bit. Give me 5 mins or so.


----------



## Matt225FFA (May 7, 2013)

jbell said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > lukeromeril said:
> ...


It needs those anyway, they're so expensive though (for what they are)


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

mullum said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


Those are nice, what are they? Am sure I saw something similar recently on a BM or Merc!?

What I would love to see is a set of dished wheels like the turbines, saw some years ago on a mk2 golf but cant find/remember what they were!


----------



## emiel10 (Apr 26, 2012)

lukeromeril said:


> emiel10 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like some special effects for these pictures, I like the pictures but the are not very special, don't know exacly what I am looking for but some more contrast or something like that:


Nice!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

oz_p said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > oz_p said:
> ...


Image was nicked from here : http://www.carshine.com.au/index.htm?ht ... Wheels.htm

A bit lower down in the page you'll see the rs8 lorinsers with the concave part where the wheel nuts go. There's also a convex set you see on high end mercs.

Like these :


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

/\ Mclaren SLR wheels right?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> /\ Mclaren SLR wheels right?


Ah yeah that's it


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

lukeromeril said:


> /\ Mclaren SLR wheels right?


Right!

I think Carlsson do some similar, but loads of spokes


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > /\ Mclaren SLR wheels right?
> ...


I now regret not buying these.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was going to continue but it's already a bad thread hijack ! Sorry :-/


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

lukeromeril said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > CRU57Y said:
> ...


Wow!! I like it. I might try some of that chrome vinyl wrap. 
Thanks again for doing that.

Cheers.


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Ho could you photoshop a silver windscreen surround and wing mirrors for me

Thanks


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

nott said:


> Ho could you photoshop a silver windscreen surround and wing mirrors for me
> 
> Thanks


and there was chrome.


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

lukeromeril said:


> I'll be honest, I think you will have arch clearance issues.


I want this.


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

lukeromeril said:


> nott said:
> 
> 
> > Ho could you photoshop a silver windscreen surround and wing mirrors for me
> ...


I think this takes 5 years off the car. Very nice upgrade, could be cheaply and effectively done with chrome vinyl. Think it suits the cars colour too.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Bullys_special said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > nott said:
> ...


certainly gives it an update to the current Audi line. add the mk2 front grille and it could look quite modern


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

In fact looking at it, the roll bars (?), mirrors and windscreen need something at the front to balance it, the chrome grille surround from the mk2 would do it


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Would you be so kind as to photoshop these all black OZ Racing Wheels




























to alum/black combo of these old-style Fuchs alloy.










cheers


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello

Please may you put these wheels on my car thanks.




Cheers Kit


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Kit, I'd be more worried about getting a set of coilovers if I were you.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

I know looks ssoo high in that picture . I thought that but just thought it was me but clearly not. Its the back. I fitted it myself as I could get it quick and needed to fit it because the old spring had snapped into 3 bits and was dangling around and I didn't want to leave it like that. So its only temporary but it is few mm higher than it should be. its getting changed soon.

EDIT: doesn't look that bad in person trust me or I would get it fixed the next day

Kit


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, great thread and exceptional photoshop skills. If you find the time could you do this one with a black roof as found on the 240 sport and mirrors.
Picking it up on Monday and planning already! 8)


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

And maybe te rear diffuser in black too. Right think I need to go to sleep.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, after a late start and day in the sun, I will resume Photoshop duties in the morning during work time, its not appropriate to do it while the sun is out 

In the meantime, here are some pics of today's shine.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

kitcar98 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please may you put these wheels on my car thanks.
> 
> ...


I Lowered it a bit


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

lukeromeril said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Ahh thank you soo much looks really good. should look like that for real soon once I get the correct springs on it. Don't know why but I love those rims

Cheers Kit


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a fan of OEM look. I love that fact that so many on here are leaders in trying new things and pushing boundaries, but I love the OEM. I think that is important, gives a nice spectrum to the styles you see here, the simple through to the extreme.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Bullys_special said:


> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> And maybe te rear diffuser in black too. Right think I need to go to sleep.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

To the above; Do it.....do it now! Also get rid of the TT and quattro badges 

And maybe only do the central rear valence bit black


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

looks pretty aggressive


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Would you be so kind as to photoshop these all black OZ Racing Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent forgotten about this one, its just a total a**h*le


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

So, heres one wheel. Do you have any larger pics from the side? the issue is the detail is so low res, its hard to pull any of it in the a lighter version.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

lukeromeril said:


> So, heres one wheel. Do you have any larger pics from the side? the issue is the detail is so low res, its hard to pull any of it in the a lighter version.


Not a fan of them mate. What are they, really dont suit the tt at all.


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

lukeromeril said:


> Bullys_special said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2
> ...


Thanks so much mate, I think this looks brilliant, however seeing as I don't get the car till Friday I think I'll enjoy it for a bit before making any drastic changes.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, here's one the OP didn't do:









:wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

lukeromeril said:


> So, heres one wheel. Do you have any larger pics from the side? the issue is the detail is so low res, its hard to pull any of it in the a lighter version.


thanks mate.










Does this one give you a better look?

here's some pulled from the web>

from the factory:









mine before being PC'd black:









Edit: link to MASSIVELY LARGE high res pic...rear 3/4 view.
http://texasaudigroup.com/forums/Photopost/showphoto.php?photo=5831&size=big&cat=650

cheers


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Today is looking slow, keep those requests coming in


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

hello sir would be very grateful to have these wheels on my car and it slammed !?

thanks :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Could you please photoshop these bbs lm onto mine?


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

alij100 said:


> Could you please photoshop these bbs lm onto mine?


There you go


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathanho123 said:


> hello sir would be very grateful to have these wheels on my car and it slammed !?
> 
> thanks :lol:


any chance of a side on of your car? its a ball ache getting the angle right. Here is is lowered with bbs


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

lukeromeril said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please photoshop these bbs lm onto mine?
> ...


Wow!  liking this! Thank you very much matey great job.

Paul


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

alij100 said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > alij100 said:
> ...


They are a cracking wheel!


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

hey do you think you can lower my car please? Thanks! Very much appreciated.

not sure which picture would work best for you


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry mate been flat out ! yee will do a side on one do u need a straight on pic of the wheels with the black centre ?

That looks awesome im well happy with that !!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathanho123 said:


> sorry mate been flat out ! yee will do a side on one do u need a straight on pic of the wheels with the black centre ?
> 
> That looks awesome im well happy with that !!


Yeah, ideally side on pic of the car if the wheel pic is side on. I can manipulate it, but takes a while. for quick and easy Chops, same angle would be great


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

lukeromeril said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry mate been flat out ! yee will do a side on one do u need a straight on pic of the wheels with the black centre ?
> ...


ok thanks mate apreciate it but the lights crap on this pic let me know if its ok


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Tt225qc said:


> hey do you think you can lower my car please? Thanks! Very much appreciated.
> 
> not sure which picture would work best for you


Looks great!


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow thank you so much! I need to lower or badly!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi mate, could you please put these oz alloys on my qs please.














































And with the last picture lower it with the oz alloys, thanks matey. Appreciated.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Hi mate, could you please put these oz alloys on my qs please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome alloys 8) I had these on my old MR2 roadster.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

very different to qs alloys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> very different to qs alloys :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: EXACTLY my first thought :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's the point fellas, lighter but look the same. Oem+ theme.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> That's the point fellas, lighter but look the same. Oem+ theme.


so if they look the same... but are lighter... why do you need a Photoshop ? :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the point fellas, lighter but look the same. Oem+ theme.
> ...


Because they are different, therefor I want to make sure I will deffo like them.

Whilst we're asking questions, do you prefer auto trader or pistonheads?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


Fair enough.

I don't use either


----------



## JonoCarter (Dec 16, 2012)

Good to see a designer offering his services, you'll be working for Audi in no time


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers, I'd take a job there 

I'll be back on these Monday, so keep them coming!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Hi mate, could you please put these oz alloys on my qs please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, these are some classic wheels, love these.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, thinking of tinting my rear lights, could you please photoshop the pic below-


Thanks


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

malstt said:


> Hi, thinking of tinting my rear lights, could you please photoshop the pic below-
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey, what colour tint do you want? dark?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes please.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi any chance you could do both these sets of wheels in gloss black , cheers


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Audi blip - are you SURE you'd do them GLOSS black ? I'm all for dark wheels, definitely better than boring silver - but gloss on wheels usually looks cheap. And black gloss is the worse combination IMO.
Have you considered a dark dark grey/anthracite in matte ? Much more "up to date" and matte wheels provide just the right contrast to gloss paintwork. 
Hyper silver (black chrome) can look alright - but I'm 100% convinced matte is the way to go ..
Nice colour car by the way ;-)


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Mmmm !! I'm always open to suggestions, feel free to have a play with the colour and I'll look forward to what you come up with , cheers , Darren.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry mate it's not me doing the photskilz work, I'm just chucking in my twopeneth 

I actually think silver wheels look great on your car already


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can someone photoshop these on to yellow 
Cheers


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Audi Blip said:


> Hi any chance you could do both these sets of wheels in gloss black , cheers


After the conversation, I tried the anthracite version, i like the colour, looks like black edition tt style


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you do my back lights next please.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> Audi Blip said:
> 
> 
> > Hi any chance you could do both these sets of wheels in gloss black , cheers
> ...


Maybe I should butt-out as its not even my car - but I think that's a bit too dark :-o (but the matte is spot on ;-) )
If wheels were darkened the car would need the side repeaters smoking, and some matching door mirrors would set the wheels off nicely.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

malstt said:


> Can you do my back lights next please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Hey bud, sorry i got out of order there... here you go


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

Can you lower this for me please 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

What a nice thread, well done lukeromeril for offering your skills to the fellow TT owners! 

I was thinking maybe after 125 posts of cars, wheels, lowering etc. you fancy doing something different?  Surely you must be bored of all that by now 

So my request is - could you please add something to the picture posted below?  I'm not really an arty person, so perhaps a huge sausage roll would do the job (just to keep the tradition of sausage rolls ticking....   ) Thank you very much in advance ! :lol:



James - :-* :-* :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Can someone photoshop these on to yellow
> Cheers


No one want do mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone photoshop these on to yellow
> ...


Coming up first thing tomorrow, i actually ended up doing some work today


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> What a nice thread, well done lukeromeril for offering your skills to the fellow TT owners!
> 
> I was thinking maybe after 125 posts of cars, wheels, lowering etc. you fancy doing something different?  Surely you must be bored of all that by now
> 
> ...


No problem, nice to see people are enjoying it. Yeah I'll take on any photoshop request, ill look at this tomorrow, after yellow TT of course


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Not quite sure what DB's hand is doing so close to his mouth, but he looks awfully comfortable doing it. :?

:-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lukeromeril said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Not quite sure what DB's hand is doing so close to his mouth, but he looks awfully comfortable doing it. :?
> 
> :-*


Love to see this pic photo shopped... :lol: :lol: yes James does look relaxed...even like he is used to doing this.... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

lukeromeril said:


> Audi Blip said:
> 
> 
> > Hi any chance you could do both these sets of wheels in gloss black , cheers
> ...


Thanks a lot , Great Job !! , that looks nice  ,, is there any chance you could lower it now and fit a black rear spoiler lip , I think thats the direction I'm going to go in .
Cheers Darren


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Done!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Audi Blip said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > Audi Blip said:
> ...


There you go


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

lukeromeril said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do my back lights next please.
> ...


Thanks for that, I think I like it. May get it done.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> What a nice thread, well done lukeromeril for offering your skills to the fellow TT owners!
> 
> I was thinking maybe after 125 posts of cars, wheels, lowering etc. you fancy doing something different?  Surely you must be bored of all that by now
> 
> ...


Its very quick and rough round the edges, but here you go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lukeromeril said:


> Done!


Cheers now the only question is should I fit them :?


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > Done!
> ...


yeah, the yellow paint with black wheels and with silver lip looks bang on


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

POOKIETT said:


> Can you lower this for me please
> Thanks in advanced


any chance of my lowering mate??


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

POOKIETT said:


> POOKIETT said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


Sorry bud, missed that one


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Posted: Today, 07:47 
Audi Blip wrote:
lukeromeril wrote:
Audi Blip wrote:
Hi any chance you could do both these sets of wheels in gloss black , cheers

After the conversation, I tried the anthracite version, i like the colour, looks like black edition tt style

The attachment red-anthracite1.jpg is no longer available

The attachment red-anthracite2.jpg is no longer available
Thanks a lot , Great Job !! , that looks nice ,, is there any chance you could lower it now and fit a black rear spoiler lip , I think thats the direction I'm going to go in .
Cheers Darren

There you go

OoooFFF !! LOVE iT ,,, GREAT WORK , THANKS MATE !! 8) better start saving now, cheers , Darren.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

This is great, even Wak's got a roll :lol: :lol: Thanks for your time, by the way ! :wink:



Mondo said:


> Not quite sure what DB's hand is doing so close to his mouth, but he looks awfully comfortable doing it. :?
> 
> :-*


Now, your message is very ambiguous, the kiss is 'darling's' or mine?  See, I'm very territorial, had to check  :wink: 
Where is the orange one these days? I was expecting some naughty naughty spanks from him for this, but he doesn't seem to be around :?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I suspect our very own oversized Ompa-Loompa is busy stuffing his face with his favourite minced 'meat' pastry-wrapped treat. 

And the original :-* was a pi$$-take at James. But you're very welcome to your own special :-*

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

(PS: Don't tell Gaz;l he'll powder coat something I'd probably rather he didn't.  )


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Mondo said:


> (PS: Don't tell Gaz;l he'll powder coat something I'd probably rather he didn't.  )


Wouldn't be a bad thing, I guess, would prevent a corrosion....

P.S. With regards to your signature - it has the word 'climbing'  It's that I completely misread it!  :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, I get it! Gotta love English as a language; more meanings than I've had hot dinners.  In other words, the amount of money I've spent on mods continues to climb.



PS: Tango-boy, nice sausage.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

lukeromeril said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > What a nice thread, well done lukeromeril for offering your skills to the fellow TT owners!
> ...


I can't eat a sausage roll on my hat!

Seems like everyone's got food apart from me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

John


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

alij100 said:


> Could you please photoshop these bbs lm onto mine?


What sort of wheels are they? Looking amazing on Denim Blue


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Duggy said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


There you go, any mr tickle arms as well!


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

> Post by YELLOW_TT » Yesterday, 13:17
> 
> lukeromeril wroteone!
> 
> ...


If you do, Can I have first dibs on your current wheels please!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol: John you look like your packing a giant pair of lady fun lumps mate.. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> :lol: :lol: John you look like your packing a giant pair of lady fun lumps mate..
> 
> Damien.


You're still not having a nibble...

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: John you look like your packing a giant pair of lady fun lumps mate..
> ...


Did you realise you have got two Jamman's hands on your body? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


I'm sure James won't mind, he's an accommodating chap ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not James doing the accommodating, Duggy. Ya tart. :-*


----------



## Jagsy (May 26, 2013)

Could u put these wheels on my car please


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

There you go pal


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> It's not James doing the accommodating, Duggy. Ya tart. :-*


Moi... :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Jagsy (May 26, 2013)

Cheers mate will look sweet with them in 18s and lowered , the old man has a spare set in the garage for his Tiguan just need to persuade him to let me try them on the TT


----------

